# 1/4 Mile?



## broncos_23 (Oct 28, 2007)

What is the fastest times you guys have seen from a bone stock gto? 
2004- 2005- 2006


----------



## BustersJudge (May 26, 2007)

I believe fergyflyer said he hit a 12.98 bone stock with his 05 I read a post about that a while back I could have the year wrong but it was an LS2 obviously. That is the best I have heard about or seen.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

I ran a 12.895. I did this at Gainesville Raceway in April of 2005. I think the MPH was 110. I had several real good runs that day, the times varied from 13.05 to 12.895 and the mph varied from 109-110. The car had about 1500 miles on it. It was a 2005 M6. The only thing that I had done was lower the air pressure in the back tires and raise the pressure in the front tires. I had also taken the spare tire, floor mats, and all the loose odds in ends out of the car. Weather was sunny and high 50's low 60's, just a real nice day. 

I never repeated the run. The best I ever had on other days was 13.05, with most of the time it running between 13.1 and 13.5, depending on the weather and how patient I was at letting it cool off. 

There were some that were better on LS1GTO forum. I heard that a couple people have run 12.8x and there was one person with a 12.7x. 

I'm a track rat and run tons of passes a year. With all the trips to the track you get 2 advantages. One is experience and the other is, if there is going to be a perfect day for a run, you have a pretty good shot at being there. Getting great numbers is 2 things, practice and luck with the weather.


----------



## broncos_23 (Oct 28, 2007)

fergyflyer said:


> I ran a 12.895. I did this at Gainesville Raceway in April of 2005. I think the MPH was 110. I had several real good runs that day, the times varied from 13.05 to 12.895 and the mph varied from 109-110. The car had about 1500 miles on it. It was a 2005 M6. The only thing that I had done was lower the air pressure in the back tires and raise the pressure in the front tires. I had also taken the spare tire, floor mats, and all the loose odds in ends out of the car. Weather was sunny and high 50's low 60's, just a real nice day.
> 
> I never repeated the run. The best I ever had on other days was 13.05, with most of the time it running between 13.1 and 13.5, depending on the weather and how patient I was at letting it cool off.
> 
> ...


Wow that is a pretty good run for a stock 2005.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

broncos_23 said:


> Wow that is a pretty good run for a stock 2005.


I'd be pretty comfortable to tell you that I could have real consistantly run a 13.2 or a 13.3. Sometimes you get a lucky break. You'd be nuts to think a stock GTO would be able to run below 13.0 consistantly. 

I'll take the compliment, thanks.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

As posted 6/29/07 on the ls1 boards:

http://www.ls1gto.com/forums/showthread.php?t=106613

LS2 super stock
What isn't allowed:headers, aftermarket torque converters. No gear lower then 3.46.

What is allowed: Tuning, exhaust mods after manifolds, underdrive pulley, shifters, ported intake manifold, drag radials, CAI, Throttle body, 

1) Lord Vador 12.52 @ 111.091 MPH removed MAF screen, no mufflers, air bags, DRs
2) 8100hammer [email protected] A4 tune only
3) 05 Red Tomcat [email protected] preadator tune,nittos ,slp loudmouth II
4) fjpelkey2001 12.700 @ 116.334 MPH K&N drop in, catback, stock tires, gutted cats
5) hellhammer 12.76 @ 108.5 MPH headlight removed and DRs
6) Phutty2000 [email protected] 109 Lingenfelter CAI, Super 40's, Predator, and DR's
7) Joe6pt0 12.807 @ 107.94 MPH borla cb, tune
8) speedracer33 [email protected] P&P TB, Ported Intake, Nitto DR, formato Tune 
9) ironmanca 12.837 @ 108.60 Ripshift, Nitto Drag Radials, Drag bags
10) 05GTOM6 12.838 @ 108.31 MPH - MTs, CAI
11) SloNlo_350 12.870 @ 109.51 MPH RWTD dyno tune
12) Vhaulin 12.90 @ 107 tune, DRs
13) '91 formula [email protected] volant cai, MAF descreened, chris white tune
14) TJT 12.916 @ 107.1 mph GMM ripshift, magnaflow cb, nittos, drag bags
15) spicered06 [email protected] 107.7 Ripshift, KN drop in, drag bags.

LS1 Super Stock
same rules as LS2 super stock.
1) notgetleft 12.905 @ 110.09 RT midpipes, CS MAF pipe, stock tires
2) 910gto 12.996 @ 106.89 cai,cut outs,creech tuned,nitto dr
3) Torrid6spd 13.081 @ 107.62 MPH LPE cai, SLP LM
4) ben 13.174 @105.73 K&N drop in, pedders springs, drag raidials
5) LS1melissa [email protected] Corsa, CSpipe, Nitto DR
6) GTO831 13.230 @ 104.33 K&N cai, Formato tune.
7) rushhour [email protected] 2 Hole Stock Box, own MAF Tube, Predator Tune, Ported TB
8) Georgiarocker [email protected] K&N CAI only no tune.
9) BigRedGoat [email protected] K&N CAI, Flowmaster Cat-back exhaust, Predator Tune

LS2 Stock Classes:
1) PhantomGoat06 12.88 @ 108.9
2) NYTIGER 12.920 @ 109.40 MPH 
3) Boilermaker GTO 12.9299 @ 106.89 MPH
4) 05torridred60 12.971 @ 108 MPH - SAP mufflers
5) jumbojet 12.974 @ 108.08 MPH
6) BlackSheep 12.98 @ 108 MPH
7) GTOboss 13.007 @ 108.52mph 
8) KYGTO 13.035 @ 108.96 MPH
9) Judgethis05 13.036 @ 108.72
10) hookmechanic 13.074 @ 106.76 MPH 
11) SLoW SHO 13.082 @ 108.15 
12) SloNlo 13.086 @ 108.75 MPH
13) TheCamel 13.112 @ 108.49 MPH
14) BadGTO 13.14 @ 104.99 MPH
15) Lord Vador 13.132 @ 108.85 MPH 

LS1 Stock classes:
1) H82BSLOGTO 13.09 @ 105.00
2) ls1gto 13.10 @ 107.3 MPH 
3) TRU GTO 13.136 @ 105.76 MPH
4) GTwhoa 13.15 @ 105.35 MPH
5) nutiger 13.245 @ 104.86 MPH 
6) GTONEWB 13.248 105.99 MPH
7) slammin86 13.27 @ 105.46 MPH
8) nikivee 13.3 @ 104.00 MPH
9) 1meangoat 13.307 @ 104.61 MPH
10) Nmbr1GMfan 13.390 @ 104.54 MPH 
11) win98nogood 13.393 @ 105.10 MPH


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

Wow, I'm amazed that someone got an LS1 GTO to run in the low 13's. Those are awesome numbers.

That was a great source Red Bearded Goat, thanks. I knew I wasn't the fastest. I thought there was more than one person faster than me though.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

Fergy,
This past weekend was the Mid-Atlantic GTO "Fall Brawl" event at VMP outside of Richmond. About 40 04~06 GTO's ran against each other. I didn't get the times of the stock class LS2 and LS1 winners, I'll post if I can.... the fastest goat in the Quick 8 ran a 10.096 @ 138.03 and would have been in the 9's (track rules for safety equipment) cause he was braking before the finish line. 

Red.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

I should have said I was amazed hat someone got an LS1 GTO to run into the low 13's stock. I'm well aware of the potential of the LS based motors.


----------



## 69bossnine (Aug 9, 2007)

Gainesville Raceway is my old "hunting ground" as well, it's a track that's close to sea-level and has a sticky 1st 60-feet, so on a cool dry day, you can really honk some stock times...

I ran 13.39 @ 107.5 in a bone-stock, 1,700-mile 1993 Corvette 6-speed for instance.. That's CRUISING for a bone-stock LT1 breathing through a paper filter in a stock airbox!!

It's finally getting cool down here, so I've gotta get my stock-except-CAI '06 M6 Goat up there to see if I can join that 12-second club...

I'm confident, shoot, I ran high-twelves in my '93 Vette just with a Borla cat-back, chip & K&N, and ran 13.80's in my bone-stock '96 Cobra (and those cars were sssslow bone-stock...)


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

69bossnine said:


> Gainesville Raceway is my old "hunting ground" as well, it's a track that's close to sea-level and has a sticky 1st 60-feet, so on a cool dry day, you can really honk some stock times...
> 
> I ran 13.39 @ 107.5 in a bone-stock, 1,700-mile 1993 Corvette 6-speed for instance.. That's CRUISING for a bone-stock LT1 breathing through a paper filter in a stock airbox!!
> 
> ...


Gainesville is doctor Jekyl and mr Hyde. It can very easily be 85 degrees with 95 % humidity, a headwind of 15 mph and a barometer of 28.5. Two days later you have 70 degrees, 30% humidity, a tailwind of 10mph, and a barometer of 30.4 with sunshine making the track sticky as heck. 

Seriously, it varies like crazy. I've run 13.95 in the GTO and 12.895 with mph's varying from 103 to 110. Same car, same track, same driver, different weather. My C6 went from low 12's to high 12's, about 7 tenths variance depending on weather. Everytime I'm at Gainesville and someone asks me what I run, I always add .2 to what I think i'm going to run. That way I'm never looking like I promise what I can't deliver. I've seen more than a handfull of GT500's run mid 13's and the drivers think there is something wrong with the car. The weather changes a couple days later and they run a mid 12's and think they had bad gas for the mid 13's run. Not really, just bad air one day and great air the next. It changes as quick as 2 or 3 days also. Wednesday is horrible and Saturday the best.


----------



## 69bossnine (Aug 9, 2007)

I used to run practically every other weekend back in my 5.0 heyday in the late-80's (where if you weren't running a Mustang or a Buick.... you were slow...).

These days I don't waste my time, my gas, or my mechanicals on anything but cool-dry weather... The last time I ran in the heat, was a bachelor party where my friend rented the track... My Lightning slowed from 13.30's to 13.70's... What's the point in hammering your vehicle and not being able to drink beer when you're running slow?  

I've always run my best times at night, don't seem to need the sun to get sub-2-second 60-foots, and the cold night air always rips..


----------



## broncos_23 (Oct 28, 2007)

*Finally!*

Tomarow i will finally get my gto. 2004 Yellow A4.

arty:


----------



## 04YJ-GTO (Nov 7, 2007)

I have a 2004 Yellow Jacket M6 GTO-421 Bobcat Kit,SAP Wing, Black Power Coated Wheels, Ram Clutch, New Era Intake, Lowered, Shifter, Custom Cal Hood, and a Custom Tune(366rwhp). I haven't take it to the track yet. Would I be able to get into the 12s if I had a good launch and nailed every shift right.


----------



## LT1 (Sep 22, 2007)

Today I ran a 13.28 @ 104.28 mph. 2006 stock A4 with Falken azenis tires (sort of Drag Radials). 2.01 60 ft--gotta work on that


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

*fastest times*



Red Bearded Goat said:


> As posted 6/29/07 on the ls1 boards:
> 
> http://www.ls1gto.com/forums/showthread.php?t=106613
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info, were these times all taken at the same track ?. I was checking the website you posted and it showed a 10.96 as the fastest in the Modifed class. I asked this because ED GOMEZ from Connecticut ran a 10.66 in his 04 GTO with A/4 trans in the same class. It is recorded and documented


----------

